# Best extended battery



## searayman (Jun 10, 2011)

What is the best extended batteyr for the galaxy nexus based on power/looks?


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

The official one. The cheap ones (and even most of the not so cheap ones) don't have as much capacity as they claim. They can say whatever they want, there's no good way to call them out on it.

And the official extended battery doesn't add much thickness and has an NFC antenna.


----------



## Axium (Jan 21, 2012)

get the official extended and pocket your stock battery. those bulky extendeds look retarded. you can use the stock battery with the extended door also it works fine.


----------



## Lchupacabras (Sep 23, 2011)

Seriously people, why even post? If you're not on a budget Seidio is going to be your best bet. However, I currently own 2 "Q-cell batteries each approximately 20 dollars on amazon and they last about twice as long as the stock or samsung extended batteries do. I also had purchased another brand on amazon and that one was pretty terrible... can't remember the brand right now though.


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

Agreed, go Seidio if you want the best, and QCell (I have one as well) is a decent cheap alternative...doesn't double my battery life, but it's significantly longer.


----------



## DoubleDeesR4Me (Nov 30, 2011)

I know everyone hates on eBay but you can get that seidio battery for a lot cheaper than retail got mine for 30 buy it now and it works perfect. I'd recommend the seidio over any the Verizon extended is nice if you don't want bulk but the added battery isn't all that noticeable to me

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## luigi90210 (Sep 5, 2011)

id just get the stock extended battery

2100 for the cdma version and 2000mah for the gsm version, thats plenty tbh, most people are not on their phones 24/7 but if you want to be like some of those people who just need 20 hours of screen on time with 24 hours battery life than get the sedio extended battery, if you expect about 1-2 hours of screen on time with about 8-10 hours of battery life than get the OEM one

imo those big ones look stupid, seriously though who would want a phone that big, 8 hours of battery life is fine with me, my phone is almost dead at the end of the day but i got a car charger for a reason(and even then i dont use my car charger to much, even when my phone is dying because i know it will make it home)


----------



## exzacklyright (Oct 3, 2011)

I kind of need 1 too

Mandated from Stannis Baratheon


----------



## I Am Marino (Jul 14, 2011)

The OEM extended battery gets me 3-5 hours screen on and about 16 total off charger

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## luigi90210 (Sep 5, 2011)

I Am Marino said:


> The OEM extended battery gets me 3-5 hours screen on and about 16 total off charger
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


what are your settings?
im only getting 8-10 hours with 1-2 hours of screen on time?

i usually run my phone at 1.6ghz with 4g on 24/7, i almost never go on wifi because i got my unlimited plan and i want to use it all the time


----------



## Lchupacabras (Sep 23, 2011)

luigi90210 said:


> what are your settings?
> im only getting 8-10 hours with 1-2 hours of screen on time?
> 
> i usually run my phone at 1.6ghz with 4g on 24/7, i almost never go on wifi because i got my unlimited plan and i want to use it all the time


You, sir, are a prime candidate for an extended battery.  I get around 12 hours of battery with the QCells I have, 5-6 of that is screen on... plus I run music apps all day. Always on 4G, not currently OCd because... JB doesn't really need it.


----------



## EniGmA1987 (Sep 5, 2011)

If you want a big battery, Seidio is the best. However as others have said it looks terrible and doubles the thickness of the phone. The best thing to do if you need a lot more battery life is to go with the Seidio 3800mAh (with NFC) and get the Seidio hardshell case that is compatible with the extended battery. it looks better than just the basic extended battery door, adds a kickstand, and nearly doubles your battery life. I can finally go more than 24 hours between charges, or get over 5 hours of screen on time. And that is always on 4G, overclocked to 1.4GHz, and using Wheatly governor.
http://www.amazon.co...io Galaxy Nexus

if you want to stay with the stock battery door and phone thickness then the OEM 2100mAh is best

Stay away from the Hyperion crap.


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

Talk to Spaz, she has way too many damn batteries.


----------



## Southrncomfortjm (Jun 29, 2012)

I use the Hyperion 3800 mAH extended battery. $20 bucks off Amazon and I love it. With average use (checking email, web browsing, some games, tons of rom tweaking and 8 hours of music playback - not streaming- while at work) using mostly 3G and WiFi on my I can easily go 28 hours or more between charges. I basically charge it an hour or two past 100% at work then use it until the following afternoon. I charge it past 100% for so long since if I just let it get to 100% and immediately take it off the battery % would drop a huge amount in no time. By charging extra it doesn't do that. Using the battery monitor widget, running multiple 1% to 100% charges, I get an mAH reading of 4050 +/- 6%. The battery does add a noticeable bump to the phone, but the phone feels more solid to me that way, I dunno, I was never a big fan of super skinny phones. Also, the Hyperion battery has NFC as well, though I've never tried it.

I would *not* recommend the Sedio case if you get the Hyperion battery because it doesn't fit perfectly. One of the corners won't snap in. I'd recommend getting the Trexcell TPU case since it is snug without being too difficult to get on. That said, if you really want the Sedio case you just have to cut out some of the cloth lining to make room for the slightly bigger battery. This is not an easy process since its glued on there really tough, but I did it to mine and the case fits better now.

Overall, the Hyperion battery works very well and you can't really beat that $20 price. You can pay $20 or $60-$70 for the same basic battery. Seido is acting like its some big trusted brand name, jacking up its price above the more generic competition. Likewise, you can pay $20 for a 3800mAh battery or a 2100mAh battery.

I went with the Hyperion and it works fine for me.


----------



## muzhik (Feb 4, 2012)

just got the vzw extended battery to keep the slim look, like it so far, after discount it's 24.99 @ vzw store

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## exzacklyright (Oct 3, 2011)

muzhik said:


> just got the vzw extended battery to keep the slim look, like it so far, after discount it's 24.99 @ vzw store
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


How is it extended if it's the same size?

Mandated from Stannis Baratheon


----------



## I Am Marino (Jul 14, 2011)

exzacklyright said:


> How is it extended if it's the same size?
> 
> Mandated from Stannis Baratheon


It's slightly bigger but still fits in normal cover.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## exzacklyright (Oct 3, 2011)

muzhik said:


> just got the vzw extended battery to keep the slim look, like it so far, after discount it's 24.99 @ vzw store
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Thanks. I just ordered one too

Mandated from Stannis Baratheon


----------



## muzhik (Feb 4, 2012)

exzacklyright said:


> Thanks. I just ordered one too
> 
> Mandated from Stannis Baratheon


you can use your existing cover or the one that comes w/battery, there's no bulge like on those 3800mAh batteries


----------



## luigi90210 (Sep 5, 2011)

Lchupacabras said:


> You, sir, are a prime candidate for an extended battery.  I get around 12 hours of battery with the QCells I have, 5-6 of that is screen on... plus I run music apps all day. Always on 4G, not currently OCd because... JB doesn't really need it.


i have the oem 2100 extended battery, im not gonna buy those big extended batteries as well...

im fine with my battery life seeing as im overclocked and i dont really use my phone to much aside from streaming google music or pandora with the occasional web browsing when really bored


----------



## I Am Marino (Jul 14, 2011)

luigi90210 said:


> what are your settings?
> im only getting 8-10 hours with 1-2 hours of screen on time?
> 
> i usually run my phone at 1.6ghz with 4g on 24/7, i almost never go on wifi because i got my unlimited plan and i want to use it all the time


Being stubborn is your problem, no offense.
1.6 goes essentially no faster than 1.2 unless you're just trying to get high benchmark scores, no real time improvement.
4G is a huge battery killer and not needed all the time IMO, I use 3G all the time unless I'm downloading a big file or streaming HD, using 4G for average browsing and FB is overkill and kills your battery.

Wifi saves a load of battery over the 3G/4G radios, I have unlimited too but I use wifi when I'm home or at a friend's house, no good reason not to.

I have auto sync off, brightness set to fairly low but still visible, 3G whenever I need it, wifi when it's available at a personal location, 4G for big downloads, streaming, etc. 1250mHz speed, 384mHz GPU. AOKP M6, Jame Bond kernel 3.1.9.9

I get about 14-18 hours on average off charger, but I also get 3 1/2 hours to 4 1/2 hours screen on.
Easily a day and a half of standby time if I don't use it as much.


----------



## mssam (Feb 20, 2012)

It depends on your situation. I bought the 2100 OEM extended battery, but it didn't give me the usage time I needed through the day. I only got about 6 hrs (Max) out of it. Most of the time it was like 4 hrs and getting to an outlet to charge my phone was a pain because everybody I work w/ is charging their phone. So, I bought a seidio 3800 mah and mainly use that, and I only bought a seidio because I didn't see any alternatives when I got my gnex, which was like a month after its release.
Having a 3800 mah battery does add some bulk and every now & then I throw the 2100 in to lighten the load. If the oem 2100 gets you through the day, then use that. 
If I had to buy a 38xx mah now, I'd probably go w/ an alternative to siedio because their the most expensive. Probably the Hyperion or Qcell...idk..they're all Li-polymer and each one will have approximately the same performance, and at $20, you can't beat that...


----------

